# I want to email Apple.



## senne (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, does anybody know how i can contact the iTunes department (if it exists) directly ? I have a brilliant idea for iTunes and i want to share it with Apple.


----------



## kanecorp (Nov 16, 2004)

what the ider?


----------



## DanTekGeek (Nov 16, 2004)

hes not gonna tell us. thats why he asked. he wants to keep all they glory for himself! hehe, good luck, hope you find a way to contact them. after you tell them, mind telling us though?


----------



## kanecorp (Nov 16, 2004)

so whats the idea?


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 16, 2004)

Doesn't iTunes have a Safari-like "Feedback" function built-in?  I can't say that I remember seeing it.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/feedback/itunes.html (amazing what google will find in seconds)
Also somebody told me steves email is: sjobs@apple.com ive tried it but never had a reply, but it has never come back with the undeliverable message saying the address doent not exist and there is no other s jobs at apple as far as i know


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 16, 2004)

Ha!  Yes!  I was right!

iTunes > Provide iTunes Feedback > brings you to the hyperlink posted by MacMan.

(I would have checked to make sure, but I was on my work computer using Mac OS 9...)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 16, 2004)

MacMan said:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/feedback/itunes.htmlAlso somebody told me steves email is: sjobs@apple.com[/email[/QUOTE]
> 
> From what I gather reading the lengthy story on Audion's past, Steve Jobs actively used a pixar.com address at some point in time.  Might wanna give a few "sjobs" variants a try at that address.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 16, 2004)

"Dearest g/re/p -- Yep, and proudly still am.

Love,
Steve"


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 17, 2004)

rotflmfao


----------



## Orbit (Nov 17, 2004)

lol ive read that many people have emailed him at sjobs@apple.com and recived a reply from his pixar address


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Nov 17, 2004)

Have a listen to the audible book (www.audible.com), "The Second Coming of Steve Jobs" by Alan Deutschman. Good stuff.

 Kap


----------



## lnoelstorr (Nov 17, 2004)

I told iTunes my great idea, it was that in the music store they should list the label an artist's album/single/track is released on, and allow you to search for other music on that label in a similar way you can with band-name, albumn, genre, etc.

They don't seem to have done this yet.

If you also think this is a great idea, tell them too and maybe they will do it (I think keeping a great idea for iTunes to yourself is stupid, it's very unlikely you'll get any payment or praise for it anyway).


----------



## senne (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks everybody. My idea: Album Rating. The possibility to rate albums without rating the songs. A smart playlist (albums rated 3 stars and above f.e.) will then create an album list view. Could be something like Delicious Library, with cover art.

I've always wanted this feature, it would really come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 17, 2004)

Well yesterday I emailed Phill Schiller telling him i had just brought a 20gig ipod and after one day of use it already had scratches on the back.
This morining there was a reply from him saying why the choose to use the metal on the back  pm and ill give you his address


----------



## lnoelstorr (Nov 17, 2004)

senne said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody. My idea: Album Rating. The possibility to rate albums without rating the songs. A smart playlist (albums rated 3 stars and above f.e.) will then create an album list view. Could be something like Delicious Library, with cover art.
> 
> I've always wanted this feature, it would really come in handy sometimes.



That's quite a nice idea really, and it's reminded me of another idea of mine:

A rich querying language for super-smart playlists for pro-users.  It would allow you to do things like create smart playlists adding all albums where the average track rating is 4 or above, and allow you to make play lists of your top 100 most played tracks, but it wouldn't be rubbish like the current system where there's an alphabetical bias, but would have _at least_ 100 most played.  I'm not explaining it well, but it'd sort of be like an SQL query language, and so would allow you to put together some very complex smart play lists.

I suspect you can make pseudo-super-smart playlists with AppleScript at the moment, but a rich query language would be ace.


----------



## WinWord10 (Nov 23, 2004)

MacMan said:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/feedback/itunes.html (amazing what google will find in seconds)
> Also somebody told me steves email is: sjobs@apple.com ive tried it but never had a reply, but it has never come back with the undeliverable message saying the address doent not exist and there is no other s jobs at apple as far as i know



That's probably because his email is steve@apple.com.


----------



## profx (Nov 24, 2004)

i sent some feed back in the other day...
You can right click on a song in your library to see what playlists it is in, but thats a pain.
If anyone uses address book groups you will know what i mean here: When you select a song the playlists it is in should be highlighted (maybe a gray background) to indicated which playlists it is in. This is what address book does and its really handy.
I have various auto playlists which my sings are in. Say local, rock, 2004, 2003 etc.
When i select a local song in my library the playlists it is in (local, 2004, rock) should be highlighted.

I have go with address book and you will see what i mean.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Nov 24, 2004)

Sometimes saying your ideas out in the open leads to unwanted criticism. I don't think Senne wants praise or payment but just to see the feature included in  next revision of iTunes. Although, i could be wrong.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Nov 24, 2004)

Well that was pointless   

anyways, i would like to see the lyrics for the album somewhere in iTunes that way I can sing along or listen without getting confused on the meanings. Do the pop up video thing when the effects turn on.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 24, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> "Dearest g/re/p -- Yep, and proudly still am.
> 
> Love,
> Steve"



It looks like my original post was censored.
Below is my original post, changed and re-submitted.


			
				g/re/p said:
			
		

> Dear Steve, i just saw Pirates of Silicon Valley and i just
> gotta know, were you really as big a jerk back then as the
> movie made you out to be?


----------



## Veljo (Nov 25, 2004)

It's awesome that people here have direct contact with people from Apple. Gives me a good feeling


----------

